# Anarchy; Removal of all Historical Monuments they don't agree with, what's next?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Anarchists have been gaining momentum and this past weekend nonsense in Charlottesville, VA is just one more rung on the ladder of Anarchy. They are focusing on monuments/statues that they don't agree with. What is next, your neighborhoods, your churches, your schools, your parks and rec centers? Is your quaint little town next?

Watch the video below from Durham NC-troubling to watch these idiots and not want to send 230 grains of 1000 fps lead into their stupid heads...but I did enjoy watching them hurt their feet kicking a metal statue with their gay-ass shoes...

Protesters pull down Confederate statue at old Durham County courthouse | WNCN

Atlanta protesters speaking out against Charlottesville violence

In wake of Charlottesville, protests take aim at Nathan Bedford Forrest bust in Tennessee Capitol.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

US Grade A Pusswads, no doubt about it.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

It's a sad day in America, and it all started way back when, United States buckled under and removed prayer in school, because it 'offended" someone. And now, and now, this is what we are becoming, this is what we've become.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madalyn_Murray_O%27Hair


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You will summit to the socialist view of history or die. History will be rewritten to fit the agenda .

Karl Marx said, "Destroy their culture, rewrite their history. Ruin their art and literature, and defame their heroes, by offering fabrications to scandalize that which they considered good.
After reading this Obama said I am on it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe tell them all they have to do is get enough signatures on a form to make it happen but prior to signing they must demonstrate how to properly suck start a shotgun.

By the way Nathan Bedford Forrest was one of the true geniuses to emerge from the Civil War. Yes he sold slaves, owned slaves, had a plantation and was head of the KKK at one time. But for some one of very limited formal education and no military background he was a better field commander than just about everyone else. He started as a private and became a general.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

just look at what happened under previous attempts of Communism the government murders many millions between china, russia and a few others some where in the range of 150 million. the terrorist groups are already attacking those who oppose communism they just cant get government support with the right having majority control until the next election at least.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you can already tell where this is headed - when the blacks have one of their ''Million Man Marches" in DC ... by their request - the city has to tarp over the statues of the forefathers around the city - the blacks are offended by the old white men ....

how often do you read about old heritage names of roads, public buildings, schools ect ect being changed to suit a black area of a city/county? - statues being vandalized or simply neglected to the point of collapse ....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Isn't toppling the statute a crime, a felony even, and with so much video some people ought to be headed to prison!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just imagine the shit storm if a bunch of white guys pulled down a statue of MLK?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Charleston wants Calhouns statue taken down in Marion Square, which is ironic, as he was pre civil war and its private land..


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> Just imagine the shit storm if a bunch of white guys pulled down a statue of MLK?


Or paint it white...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Urinal Cake said:


> Or painted it white...


Give them time


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Funny, no one ever goes after the Indian Memorials. They were a defeated nation, and did some horrible things to the White man., Oh yeah, never mind, doesnt offend anyone.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Erasing ones history, books, statues, documents, culture, always the forerunner to slavery, death camps, mass graves, and war. How sad, that this once great country has come to such a pitiful place in history. Once they have toppled the statues and burned the books, burned the flags and the documents that established this country, they will at once come for us. 

Our enemies, if a little more patient, will not have to fire a shot.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> It's a sad day in America, and it all started way back when, United States buckled under and removed prayer in school, because it 'offended" someone. And now, and now, this is what we are becoming, this is what we've become.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madalyn_Murray_O%27Hair


It is sad, and I have to wonder. If the founding fathers had been able to see into the future, into our day and age, would they have rethought separation of church and state? I really think perhaps they would've. I think this country would've been better off having basic Judeo-Christian religious values being the hard and fast rule (law). Other religions could be tolerated in as much as they don't violate our God given rights to those basic Christian principles such as prayer in school.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Charleston wants Calhouns statue taken down in Marion Square, which is ironic, as he was pre civil war and its private land..


don't think that'll be much of a problem - they'll go the legal route and when that fails there's the illegal .... with as much collusion between the ANTIFA/ BLM - the local gooberment just needs to call up a riot - ala Charlottsville


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> They are focusing on monuments/statues that they don't agree with.


 @Slippy, I'm curious what part of slavery & secession do you agree with? But even if you agreed with it, why should governments & municipality celebrate it by building parks & statues? You see the Germans doing anything similar for the Nazi generals?

The Civil War was a horrible period for our country... almost tore us apart. Many folks died to keep the Union together. Many Southerners died to try to protect the rights of the rich, southern slave/land owners. I understand the war involved more than slavery but it was a major factor. I understand good, brave folks died fighting for what they believed. IMO, no different than the Germans. Not all were evil but they still fought for the wrong values.

Thank God I live in a country where it is OK to disagree. I understand the points of those who would rather keep such icons of the Civil War. I too had relatives that fought for the south. I likewise understand where folks find them as repulsive as Nazi icons... which are illegal in Germany. I just don't see it as anarchy for folks to want to remove icons of folks that fought against a founding principle of our nation... that all men are created equal.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> don't think that'll be much of a problem - they'll go the legal route and when that fails there's the illegal .... with as much collusion between the ANTIFA/ BLM - the local gooberment just needs to call up a riot - ala Charlottsville


The original Citadsl is on the front lawn of it too. Nothing will be taken. If it getz ugly, they can gate up the property and let the land turn, no mowing, trimming. Huge eye sore. 
Yes, i digressed


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Why stop here when it comes to history and slave labor....

Tear down the Pyrimids in Egypt and the ME, move on to Mexico, Europe, Asia. Next lets go after religious symbols and artifacts... We can join ISIS way of thinking.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Just imagine the shit storm if a bunch of white guys pulled down a statue of MLK?


 Or Obama


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Remember the disgust in the media when the Taliban blew up the statues of Buddha. What do you hear now...crickets. I never thought I'd see it in this country.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Remember the disgust in the media when the Taliban blew up the statues of Buddha. What do you hear now...crickets. I never thought I'd see it in this country.


So we are comparing statues of MLK & Buddha to Robert E. Lee or say Nathan Bedford Forrest? We all remember history, correct? The Confederate generals fought for slavery. MLK fought & died for equality? Which should be memorialized?

I just don't understand why it is so important to memorialize the Confederacy.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

******* said:


> So we are comparing statues of MLK & Buddha to Robert E. Lee or say Nathan Bedford Forrest? We all remember history, correct? The Confederate generals fought for slavery. MLK fought & died for equality? Which should be memorialized?


Good or bad, it is all part of human history. Good- memorialize it; Bad- learn from it. But don't destroy it.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Good or bad, it is all part of human history. Good- memorialize it; Bad- learn from it. But don't destroy it.


I agree 100 %. We don't destroy or rewrite history. So the question is, what is good about folks that tried to secede from the country over slavery? Why do they need statues? By removing these icons, we are not destroying any history... just not memorializing folks on the wrong side of history. There is a difference.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

******* said:


> I agree 100 %. We don't destroy or rewrite history. So the question is, what is good about folks that tried to secede from the country over slavery? Why do they need statues?


It was a different world with different values and beliefs, true in 1860 and also true just 50 years ago. When were those statues erected? Take a lesson from Gettysburg National Cemetary - there is no right or wrong there. Just sadness over the folly of man.

Look at all viewpoints. Is it not the duty of a patriot to succeed from tyranny?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Look at all viewpoints.


I try to & will argue a point I might not agree with to get a better understanding. In this case, I'm looking at the viewpoint of the descendants of those impacted by the practice of slavery.



sideKahr said:


> Is it not the duty of a patriot to succeed from tyranny?


Don't know. Is it? I think a patriot should fight tyranny, as the US has many times. Just don't think succeeding to keep slavery is a duty nor patriotic.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

******* said:


> So we are comparing statues of MLK & Buddha to Robert E. Lee or say Nathan Bedford Forrest? We all remember history, correct? The Confederate generals fought for slavery. MLK fought & died for equality? Which should be memorialized?
> 
> I just don't understand why it is so important to memorialize the Confederacy.


Should East Germany and the Ukraine & Estonia & Latvia & Georgia (Stalin Birthplace) remove all vestiges & reminders of Communism and its contributions to defeating Nazism ?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

******* said:


> @*Slippy*
> , I'm curious what part of slavery & secession do you agree with? But even if you agreed with it, why should governments & municipality celebrate it by building parks & statues? You see the Germans doing anything similar for the Nazi generals?
> 
> The Civil War was a horrible period for our country... almost tore us apart. Many folks died to keep the Union together. Many Southerners died to try to protect the rights of the rich, southern slave/land owners. I understand the war involved more than slavery but it was a major factor. I understand good, brave folks died fighting for what they believed. IMO, no different than the Germans. Not all were evil but they still fought for the wrong values.
> ...


Way back when,your home state was first, the federal government was a long second. The federal union was just that, a union. A union that all states belong to, and as if you belonged to a union, you should have the right to drop out (succeed) least that was the understanding of most states. 
Again, after God and family, the loyalty of all was their home state, not the union. Honestly, you really think all these poor southern men left their families, their homes and in a lot of cases gave their lives so some rich guy could own slaves? Most weren't doing much better than slaves themselves.
People really need to research history, that, IMO is a lot of the problems with this country, people don't understand the issues they are supporting.
I am glad the United States remained as one union ( although, I will admit sometimes with current happenings....) but I will not tag all the brave men, and women of the south who supported their home states with their lives, nor the generals and such as just a bunch of slave loving bigots. General Lee did not want the south via Virginia to succeed from the union, but when it came down to it, he chose his state over the country, as any honorable person in that time would. 
And since I am on the topic of history, if all the proud registered black democrats would give up a little over an hour to watch this, perhaps they wouldn't be such proud democrats after all, there's a lot more to it than Lincoln freed the slave, however Johnson helped the black also. Really isn't the truth worth an hour? or is it easier to just wail away with no facts?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Gator Monroe said:


> Should East Germany and the Ukraine & Estonia & Latvia & Georgia (Stalin Birthplace) remove all vestiges & reminders of Communism and its contributions to defeating Nazism ?


Sorry, not familiar with any such vestiges over there. Never been to Europe. But why should they remove any reminder of removing Nazism from the world? Wouldn't that be considered a good thing? You realize how many Russians died to stop the Nazis and how much they suffered under them?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You are correct, looked at from the modern viewpoint. So get enough people together, petition the town, have the statue removed and stored without the violence and destruction. We may see it differently 200 years from now. The Vandals destroyed the statues of Roman Emperors; how are both viewed now? The US is better than that. We are not historical Egypt; we should not chisel away all evidence of previous regimes, good or bad.

As far as how the Old South viewed slavery? Radically different from ours, that's a fact. They thought they were in the right.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> So we are comparing statues of MLK & Buddha to Robert E. Lee or say Nathan Bedford Forrest? We all remember history, correct? The Confederate generals fought for slavery. MLK fought & died for equality? Which should be memorialized?
> 
> I just don't understand why it is so important to memorialize the Confederacy.


Sigh. Why is this so hard?

General Robert E. Lee, for example, did not fight for slavery. He was against slavery. My great grandfather, who was a lieutenant in the CSN, never owned anyone and was not for the ownership of anyone, fought on the side of the South. The rank and file soldiers didn't own anyone, either.

I was talking to an old friend, yesterday. He's one of the most intelligent and well read men I know. The amount of time he's spent on the Civil War would make a college-educated historian look like an uneducated buffoon. In short, he would disagree with you. He was telling me how his great grandfather had five sons. He marched four of his sons to enlist in the Confederate army. The fifth son was too young, but he, too, joined a couple years later. As my friend put it, had the war been about slavery, there never would have been a war.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> Sigh. Why is this so hard?
> 
> General Robert E. Lee, for example, did not fight for slavery. He was against slavery. My great grandfather, who was a lieutenant in the CSN, never owned anyone and was not for the ownership of anyone, fought on the side of the South. The rank and file soldiers didn't own anyone, either.
> 
> I was talking to an old friend, yesterday. He's one of the most intelligent and well read men I know. The amount of time he's spent on the Civil War would make a college-educated historian look like an uneducated buffoon. In short, he would disagree with you. He was telling me how his great grandfather had five son. He marched four of his sons to enlist in the Confederate army. The fifth son was too young, but he, too, joined a couple years later. As my friend put it, had the war been about slavery, there never would have been a war.


It is hard because it isn't simple. Memphis has a park & statue of Nathan B Forrest, the confederate general who started the KKK. You think he needs to be celebrated?

Surely you will admit slavery was a root cause of the conflict. Of course it was more complicated than just one topic and of course most people that fought, didn't own slaves. Actually the rich, slave owning land owners could purchase their way out of fighting. But the truth of the matter is, the south losing the war caused the immediate end of slavery... period. Didn't end racism and didn't give blacks full rights but did start us on the journey where all could be treated equal.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> Surely you will admit slavery was a root cause of the conflict. Of course it was more complicated than just one topic and of course most people that fought, didn't own slaves. Actually the rich, slave owning land owners could purchase their way out of fighting. But the truth of the matter is, the south losing the war caused the immediate end of slavery... period. Didn't end racism and didn't give blacks full rights but did start us on the journey where all could be treated equal.


No, I won't admit to that, as it wasn't the root cause. That notion has been draped over the war's history so that the invading side appears to be righteous saints.

Slavery wasn't going to last much longer, without the war. Furthermore, had the plantation owners had even the most primitive farm machinery that would have eliminated the desire to own slaves, the war would have been fought, anyway. The Africans on the plantations were not the only owns viewed as slaves.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone stopped to wonder why, after all these decades, the monuments to the resistance against federal tyranny are being targeted?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Quantum Donut said:


> just look at what happened under previous attempts of Communism the government murders many millions between china, russia and a few others some where in the range of 150 million. the terrorist groups are already attacking those who oppose communism they just cant get government support with the right having majority control until the next election at least.


Democide or govt murder of citizens had topped 262 million world wide thus far....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Will the Robert Byrd Name be taken down all throughout West Virginia? After All, he was a Grand wizard for the KKK and a Democrat hero...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Denton said:


> Sigh. Why is this so hard?
> 
> General Robert E. Lee, for example, did not fight for slavery. He was against slavery. My great grandfather, who was a lieutenant in the CSN, never owned anyone and was not for the ownership of anyone, fought on the side of the South. The rank and file soldiers didn't own anyone, either.
> 
> I was talking to an old friend, yesterday. He's one of the most intelligent and well read men I know. The amount of time he's spent on the Civil War would make a college-educated historian look like an uneducated buffoon. In short, he would disagree with you. He was telling me how his great grandfather had five son. He marched four of his sons to enlist in the Confederate army. The fifth son was too young, but he, too, joined a couple years later. As my friend put it, had the war been about slavery, there never would have been a war.


Never was about slavery as the Northerners own them too. It was about an over reaching Federal government pissing on "States" Rights.

Long Live the Brave souls of Dixie!


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> Anyone stopped to wonder why, after all these decades, the monuments to the resistance against federal tyranny are being targeted?


That is EXACTLY what is happening under the lie of removing offensive icons. And pros are buying in to that crap.

Why did it take so long for Lincoln to produce that proclamation, hm? I mean, if that was the REAL reason for the war. 
How about the agricultural south didn't want to lose money selling textiles to the north, so good old Abe and pals started having tariffs on cotton and indigo export.

This civil war fought over slavery is just so much crap some people lick up like chocolate pudding.

There were a lot more factors than just slavery.

Now, I'm going to go tear down an Andrew Jackson statue. If you don't know why, try looking up some of that history the sissified crybabies and bleeding hearts like to rewrite.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

The Durham County Courthouse reminds me of a little Tea Party in Boston. 

The monuments should be moved to museums , should have never been put up but since they were get them off the street and out of parks and in a museum. they were put up during Jim crow by those in power to remind blacks and others who was still in charge. Power has changed so now they come down . 

Ancient pyramids got destroyed or reworked nothing new. 


To those carrying KKK and Nazi flags trying to impose their hatred on others it is not going to work. In america everyone regardless of skin color, what is between their legs who they love are Americans. Life , liberty and pursuit of happiness applies to all citizens. 

If you support the nazis or KKK you are a terrorist and are not an American as you cannot support our constitution with its amendments and act to keep others from having their rights. Imposing your religion or denying others their civil rights is simply wrong. 

What two guys do in their bedroom is not my business. Decisions about a woman's body is her business. You want to have Sabbath on Saturday have at it. 

I do not even care if you are a racist just leave me and my family alone.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> The Durham County Courthouse reminds me of a little Tea Party in Boston.
> 
> The monuments should be moved to museums , should have never been put up but since they were get them off the street and out of parks and in a museum. they were put up during Jim crow by those in power to remind blacks and others who was still in charge. Power has changed so now they come down .
> 
> ...


If monument are to be taken down it should be done by hired workers not mobs of assholes. And if we're going to start taking down monuments of radicals I guess we should start removing any portraits or art depicting Malcolm X?

I also noticed you mentioned and denounced Nazis and KKK but no mention of or denouncing of Antifa or BLM? By your same standard I must declare if you support terrorist groups like Antifa and BLM you are a terrorist and not an American.

I'm cool with you having these beliefs toward something, just don't be hypocritical when it comes to the other side of hate.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> That is EXACTLY what is happening under the lie of removing offensive icons. And pros are buying in to that crap.
> 
> Why did it take so long for Lincoln to produce that proclamation, hm? I mean, if that was the REAL reason for the war.
> How about the agricultural south didn't want to lose money selling textiles to the north, so good old Abe and pals started having tariffs on cotton and indigo export.
> ...


The emancipation proclamation was to remove assets, and nothing else. Lincoln didn't care about slavery, one way or another.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> The emancipation proclamation was to remove assets, and nothing else. Lincoln didn't care about slavery, one way or another.


Bingo!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The left/libs are ISIS in America
They want to remove/ destroy any part of history they don't like

It is history, good or bad


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Democrats are revolting against rebublicans by destroying statues of racist democrats


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ral-history-theodore-roosevelt-statue-protest

Now they are after Teddy Roosevelt. Basically they want to erase any memory of white accomplishment to pull off enslavement of the majority.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Abrams calls for removal of Confederate faces off Stone Mountain


Abrams calls for removal of Confederate faces off Stone Mountain | Political Insider blog



> Lincoln Memorial Vandalized With Red Spray Paint


Lincoln Memorial Vandalized With Red Spray Paint - NBC4 Washington


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

******* said:


> @Slippy, I'm curious what part of slavery & secession do you agree with? But even if you agreed with it, why should governments & municipality celebrate it by building parks & statues? You see the Germans doing anything similar for the Nazi generals?
> 
> The Civil War was a horrible period for our country... almost tore us apart. Many folks died to keep the Union together. Many Southerners died to try to protect the rights of the rich, southern slave/land owners. I understand the war involved more than slavery but it was a major factor. I understand good, brave folks died fighting for what they believed. IMO, no different than the Germans. Not all were evil but they still fought for the wrong values.
> 
> Thank God I live in a country where it is OK to disagree. I understand the points of those who would rather keep such icons of the Civil War. I too had relatives that fought for the south. I likewise understand where folks find them as repulsive as Nazi icons... which are illegal in Germany. I just don't see it as anarchy for folks to want to remove icons of folks that fought against a founding principle of our nation... that all men are created equal.


Excellent points @*******, I will try and address some;

To your first question; *"Slippy, I'm curious, what parts of slavery and secession do you agree with"?* I do not want to see anyone in slavery, but the reality is, slavery has existed in this world for a damn long time and will continue to exist, in my opinion, until the end of time on earth. I do not see these statues as symbols of slavery, but rather as memorials to great men who were leaders of other men.

As far as secession, well I have no problem with any state leaving the United States if their citizens vote to do so.

To your next question, "*But even if you agreed with it, why should governments & municipality celebrate it by building parks & statues"?* Again, I do not condone slavery and would never own slaves (as far as you know HA!:vs_worry:, just kidding) AND I DO NOT CONDONE ANY GOVERNMENT TAKING TAX DOLLARS AND BUILDING STATUES AND MONUMENTS. In the same vein, I do not want to see governments spend money to take down statues that they have already built, nor do I believe that anarchists should be allowed to break the law and deface these statues while attacking others.

Hope that helps you understand where I am coming from.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@RJAMES,

I notices that your post had zero reference to the racist group Black Lives Matter and the Anarchist/Felon Group ANTIFA. Is this because you support these racist violent groups?



RJAMES said:


> The Durham County Courthouse reminds me of a little Tea Party in Boston.
> 
> The monuments should be moved to museums , should have never been put up but since they were get them off the street and out of parks and in a museum. they were put up during Jim crow by those in power to remind blacks and others who was still in charge. Power has changed so now they come down .
> 
> ...


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

tango said:


> Democrats are revolting against rebublicans by destroying statues of racist democrats


they are trying to hide their own history by brain washing the ignorant masses into destroying it for them. The liberal elite are not stupid just the majority of their minions are they know how to manipulate the ignorant and keep them ignorant. this tactics has been used by every religion since the first religion formed it is called conditioning or brain washing basically you ingrain stuff so deep in one's core that they actually feel physical pain due to cognitive dissonance when that core belief is challenged.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> The Durham County Courthouse reminds me of a little Tea Party in Boston.
> 
> The monuments should be moved to museums , should have never been put up but since they were get them off the street and out of parks and in a museum. they were put up during Jim crow by those in power to remind blacks and others who was still in charge. Power has changed so now they come down .
> 
> ...


Well RJames since it appears that you have little interest in being a damn fine American Patriot, sounds like your gonna like Hillary's new America.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If the Citizens of these States/Commonwealths/Counties/Parishes/Municipalities or whatever, decided to vote in representatives (Governors/Mayors/Councilmen etc) then why not use their legislative powers to do something with these statues/monuments that benefit their communities...They could sell them to pay down debt...or they could donate them to a museum and get a tax write-off potentially? 

But to allow a WROL situation to occur and allow violence to occur is just a damn shame. I hope the Mother of the girl who was run over and killed in Charlottesville sues the crap out of that town since the local law enforcement did nothing.

But here is the real crux of the situation;

An open invitation to ANTIFA and BLM to come to Slippy Lodge and attempt to topple any thing. 

That would be fun!

This, I shit you not...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Antifa , KKk, BLM, CODE PInk can suck my KISS.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Pro choice , Open Borders/Amnesty , legalized Drugs , GLAAD / Gay Marriage supporters & CPUSA SEIU BLM La Raza/mecha types & pro Arab/Islam haters of Israel make me wanna puke


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Agreed!



Gator Monroe said:


> Pro choice , Open Borders/Amnesty , legalized Drugs , GLAAD / Gay Marriage supporters & CPUSA SEIU BLM La Raza/mecha types & pro Arab/Islam haters of Israel make me wanna puke


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

May I add lyin' crooked ass politicians?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

And Socialist / Marxist progressive Teachers & profs who have Brainwarshed our Kids from Pre School to Post Grad school for last 50 + Years


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh hell..screw the bleeding heart social workers too.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

******* said:


> @Slippy, I'm curious what part of slavery & secession do you agree with? But even if you agreed with it, why should governments & municipality celebrate it by building parks & statues? You see the Germans doing anything similar for the Nazi generals?
> 
> The Civil War was a horrible period for our country... almost tore us apart. Many folks died to keep the Union together. Many Southerners died to try to protect the rights of the rich, southern slave/land owners. I understand the war involved more than slavery but it was a major factor. I understand good, brave folks died fighting for what they believed. IMO, no different than the Germans. Not all were evil but they still fought for the wrong values.
> 
> Thank God I live in a country where it is OK to disagree. I understand the points of those who would rather keep such icons of the Civil War. I too had relatives that fought for the south. I likewise understand where folks find them as repulsive as Nazi icons... which are illegal in Germany. I just don't see it as anarchy for folks to want to remove icons of folks that fought against a founding principle of our nation... that all men are created equal.


*******, I'm a big ******* fan in general, but respectfully, what's next?

Next? 'Will it be a statue of Thomas Jefferson?', as Trump has said. After that, it'll be who? George Washington? OMGosh, I can't bleeeve how much I'm liking Trump these days. I like they way he speaks so off the cuff and real.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well one good thing the Democratic Party must go, for after all it was for slavery, segregation and even after adopting the black population it's really let them down.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> And Socialist / Marxist progressive Teachers & profs who have Brainwarshed our Kids from Pre School to Post Grad school for last 50 + Years


This ^^^^^ Thanks Gator.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Annie said:


> *******, I'm a big ******* fan in general, but respectfully, what's next?
> 
> Next? 'Will it be a statue of Thomas Jefferson?', as Trump has said. After that, it'll be who? George Washington?


Annie, thanks for the exceedingly kind words. I don't try to be liked as it is not important to me. I'm of German heritage & very stubborn & opinionated. I understand what I say is very unpopular with many here and am rather shocked to see the respect given to me, with my different views. I try to be honest with my opinions & try to look at an issue thru the eyes of others. I've learned a lot even here in this discussion and actually agree with many points so well made by many. I find it good to sometimes really contemplate about what I believe... and why. You folks help me greatly.

Who knows what's next? That is up to local government. They put the monuments up & likewise can take them down. They should listen to their constituents, not the national news... and certainly not un-American trouble makers from the left & right that aren't local. Sorry, but I don't see a correlation between Jefferson/Washington & Confederate generals. No man is perfect & we all live in our own time. Times were different when Washington & Jefferson were about than during the Civil War era. Their statues represent what they did to build up our country... statues of Confederate generals were put up to honor folks fighting to keep folks enslaved & fighting to destroy the union. I think FDR was a great president but not a great man. Could say the same for JFK and actually many of our past leaders.

In my small town here in north Mississippi, we have a memorial in the town square. There are no statues of Confederate soldiers but a monument listing those who died during the conflict. IMO, that is the proper way to celebrate history that many would consider a dark time for our country... many, not all. It is actually, from my understanding, the only way Germans memorialize WWII.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If We Erase Our History, Who Are We? | Patrick J. Buchanan - Official Website


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

******* said:


> Annie, thanks for the exceedingly kind words. I don't try to be liked as it is not important to me. I'm of German heritage & very stubborn & opinionated. I understand what I say is very unpopular with many here and am rather shocked to see the respect given to me, with my different views.


 It's because many here "know" you by your other posts, and respect you for it.



> I try to be honest with my opinions & try to look at an issue thru the eyes of others. I've learned a lot even here in this discussion and actually agree with many points so well made by many. I find it good to sometimes really contemplate about what I believe... and why. You folks help me greatly.


 Right.



> Who knows what's next? That is up to local government. They put the monuments up & likewise can take them down. They should listen to their constituents, not the national news... and certainly not un-American trouble makers from the left & right that aren't local.


 I am all for local government. I just don't like seeing America history erased.



> Sorry, but I don't see a correlation between Jefferson/Washington & Confederate generals. No man is perfect & we all live in our own time. Times were different when Washington & Jefferson were about than during the Civil War era.


 Jefferson owned slaves. Washington, too.



> Their statues represent what they did to build up our country... statues of Confederate generals were put up to honor folks fighting to keep folks enslaved & fighting to destroy the union.


 I don't think anyone other than white surpremacists can look at these statues and see it that way. Other people see it as part of their local history. Something that really happened and should be acknowledged as such.



> I think FDR was a great president but not a great man.


 I would say he got us out of the frying pan, but in the long run maybe he tossed us into the fire.



> Could say the same for JFK and actually many of our past leaders.


Sadly, yes.



> In my small town here in north Mississippi, we have a memorial in the town square. There are no statues of Confederate soldiers but a monument listing those who died during the conflict. IMO, that is the proper way to celebrate history that many would consider a dark time for our country... many, not all. It is actually, from my understanding, the only way Germans memorialize WWII.


I would think that's a very noble and appropriate way to go, to have a monument for the soldiers. I love when the local towns honor their veterans.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> you can already tell where this is headed - when the blacks have one of their ''Million Man Marches" in DC ... by their request - the city has to tarp over the statues of the forefathers around the city - the blacks are offended by the old white men ....
> 
> how often do you read about old heritage names of roads, public buildings, schools ect ect being changed to suit a black area of a city/county? - statues being vandalized or simply neglected to the point of collapse ....


Rushmore will be next....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

******* said:


> Annie, thanks for the exceedingly kind words. I don't try to be liked as it is not important to me. I'm of German heritage & very stubborn & opinionated. I understand what I say is very unpopular with many here and am rather shocked to see the respect given to me, with my different views. I try to be honest with my opinions & try to look at an issue thru the eyes of others. I've learned a lot even here in this discussion and actually agree with many points so well made by many. I find it good to sometimes really contemplate about what I believe... and why. You folks help me greatly.
> 
> Who knows what's next? That is up to local government. They put the monuments up & likewise can take them down. They should listen to their constituents, not the national news... and certainly not un-American trouble makers from the left & right that aren't local. Sorry, but I don't see a correlation between Jefferson/Washington & Confederate generals. No man is perfect & we all live in our own time. Times were different when Washington & Jefferson were about than during the Civil War era. Their statues represent what they did to build up our country... statues of Confederate generals were put up to honor folks fighting to keep folks enslaved & fighting to destroy the union. I think FDR was a great president but not a great man. Could say the same for JFK and actually many of our past leaders.
> 
> In my small town here in north Mississippi, we have a memorial in the town square. There are no statues of Confederate soldiers but a monument listing those who died during the conflict. IMO, that is the proper way to celebrate history that many would consider a dark time for our country... many, not all. It is actually, from my understanding, the only way Germans memorialize WWII.


Memorialize or to remember? Note that my heritage is German, and I was adopted by American service personnel and spent my youth growing up in Western Germany. The concentration camps in Germany are open for touring ...... to remember.

If we choose to not remember, we forget our heritage and will ultimately adopt the culture and heritage of others. The war of the States was not a war of slavery, rather a war of heritage and culture. My wife is a born and bred southern gal with deep roots in Mississippi. She is a graduate of Ole Miss (University of Mississippi), and I can assure you that her stance on her southern heritage runs very deep. Slavery? She doesn't relate to it nor give a crap, but DO NOT tread on her heritage.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Nov 4 is slated as another day of rage for the alt left


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ral-history-theodore-roosevelt-statue-protest
> 
> Now they are after Teddy Roosevelt. Basically they want to erase any memory of white accomplishment to pull off enslavement of the majority.


e also seized their assets and homes.
Can we take his shit-stain out of history as well?

You know history is facts, The good , The Bad AND The Ugly.
Personally, I don't visit monuments, but destroying them will not change the facts.

P.S. MLK was a cheating Sex machine, get rid of honoring a philandering cheater too.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Annie said:


> I just don't like seeing America history erased.


I just don't get this concept being pushed that removal of icons memorializing people is somehow erasing history. So if a community hadn't put up a statue of Lee or Forrest, they would have been forgotten? Really? You think Hitler is forgotten because he has no statues in Germany? History is kept in our minds, our stories, our books and now the internet... not in some piece of stone. History is kept in battlefield parks, such as Shiloh National Military Park not far from me. I've not heard a single person state we need to forget what happened... just don't celebrate the folks that tried to break up our union using public funds & public land. No one has said if you personally want a statue of Forrest in your front yard, that it would be illegal.

Once again, I think it a huge stretch of logic to then suggest Washington & Jefferson are next. The outrage over these statues is not that they & most every other big landowner owned slaves. That is not the issue & IMO bringing it up is just a smoke screen. The outrage is that these Confederates fought & killed other Americans to keep slavery at a time the rest of the country figured out it was wrong. They fought & killed other Americans in an attempt to break up our union. I understand it greatly involved states rights and I'm all for states rights & MUCH less federal government, but one of the rights the Southerners fought for was the right to keep humans enslaved. We shouldn't be proud of that & certainly shouldn't have any government money used to celebrate that.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

School are not teaching ethically in my opinion. Daughter has not learned about American revolution, she is going to be a Senior. She was taught French Revolution. HI, and SC is where she has been educated, besides me.
White House under Obama, had the 2A written in their own words on WhiteHouse .gov
We need to realize the left is teaching and indoctrinating our kids etc.
Taking down statues, for wrong reasons, protest/riots without accountability is the new 60's 70's.
Social Media is indoctrinating society


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It is naive to think that once those who would decide which statues are inappropriate, that they would not then proceed in deciding what books, which rights, what political affiliation, or religious persuasion would also be inappropriate. Mao Tse-tung, Pol Pot, Hitler, Stalin, Kim Jong-un, etc. all would approve.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

******* said:


> I just don't get this concept being pushed that removal of icons memorializing people is somehow erasing history. So if a community hadn't put up a statue of Lee or Forrest, they would have been forgotten? Really? You think Hitler is forgotten because he has no statues in Germany? History is kept in our minds, our stories, our books and now the internet... not in some piece of stone. History is kept in battlefield parks, such as Shiloh National Military Park not far from me. I've not heard a single person state we need to forget what happened... just don't celebrate the folks that tried to break up our union using public funds & public land. No one has said if you personally want a statue of Forrest in your front yard, that it would be illegal.
> 
> Once again, I think it a huge stretch of logic to then suggest Washington & Jefferson are next. The outrage over these statues is not that they & most every other big landowner owned slaves. That is not the issue & IMO bringing it up is just a smoke screen. The outrage is that these Confederates fought & killed other Americans to keep slavery at a time the rest of the country figured out it was wrong. They fought & killed other Americans in an attempt to break up our union. I understand it greatly involved states rights and I'm all for states rights & MUCH less federal government, but one of the rights the Southerners fought for was the right to keep humans enslaved. We shouldn't be proud of that & certainly shouldn't have any government money used to celebrate that.


Because ...... When you erase the visual, it becomes so much easier to rewrite the history books.

*******, you seem convinced that the Civil War was fought because the South wanted to break up the Nation and fight for slavery. I must ask you ..... what research have YOU done to back up this opinion? It appears to me that you have adopted the worldview of other "authors".

I challenge you to consider ..... if you could ask the dead confederate soldiers and their families if they died fighting so that they could continue to enslave the black man, what do you think their answer would be? Remember, a very minute percentage of southerners actually owned slaves in the original 7 States to leave the Union, (followed by 4 more eventually).

I know (after many years of my own research) that the answer would be much, much different and would revolve around their heritage and to preserve their State Rights. Let us not forget that the Union during its industrial revolution, was intent on excessive taxation on Southern agriculture products.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

******* said:


> I just don't get this concept being pushed that removal of icons memorializing people is somehow erasing history.


I am very suspicious of the true motivations behind the removal of these statues. I think it's more about race baiting and shaming whites. It's a liberal game and it keeps the Democrats in office. Plus it'll cost a ton of money to remove them. And put them where? I dunno. In the dumpster?



> So if a community hadn't put up a statue of Lee or Forrest, they would have been forgotten? Really? You think Hitler is forgotten because he has no statues in Germany? History is kept in our minds, our stories, our books and now the internet... not in some piece of stone.


Slavery was/is wrong. No question. But when you put Hitler on par with say, Lee, I mean when you compare them it's just not the same thing. Hitler was the devil.



> History is kept in battlefield parks, such as Shiloh National Military Park not far from me. I've not heard a single person state we need to forget what happened... just don't celebrate the folks that tried to break up our union using public funds & public land. No one has said if you personally want a statue of Forrest in your front yard, that it would be illegal.


 It's already been done. I mean what's done is done. The statues were erected like about what? almost hundred years ago or so? Who is it that's dredging up the past?

I happen to have a background in art. So much of what the modern world considers to be art these days, frankly leaves me nonplused at best, or flat out disgusted at worst. These statues are actually beautiful works of art, and well crafted by skilled artists. They are beautiful. I'm not from the South, granted, but when I look at them I think of the South coming to terms with the end of the war and not with how great the war was.



> Once again, I think it a huge stretch of logic to then suggest Washington & Jefferson are next. The outrage over these statues is not that they & most every other big landowner owned slaves. That is not the issue & IMO bringing it up is just a smoke screen.


 Not at all, and time will tell.



> The outrage is that these Confederates fought & killed other Americans to keep slavery at a time the rest of the country figured out it was wrong. They fought & killed other Americans in an attempt to break up our union. I understand it greatly involved states rights and I'm all for states rights & MUCH less federal government, but one of the rights the Southerners fought for was the right to keep humans enslaved. We shouldn't be proud of that & certainly shouldn't have any government money used to celebrate that.


 Truthfully, the war was more about money and power than any heartfelt humanitarian efforts on the part of the North. Lincoln never believed blacks should have the same rights as whites.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> School are not teaching ethically in my opinion. Daughter has not learned about American revolution, she is going to be a Senior. She was taught French Revolution. HI, and SC is where she has been educated, besides me.
> White House under Obama, had the 2A written in their own words on WhiteHouse .gov
> We need to realize the left is teaching and indoctrinating our kids etc.
> Taking down statues, for wrong reasons, protest/riots without accountability is the new 60's 70's.
> Social Media is indoctrinating society


I was required to take US History, Civics, and Texas History in HS. My kids were not, therefore they have no clue about Texas's roots as a Republic and it War with Mexico. The Alamo, has no historical significance to them. Yet ... we laugh and marvel at the youth and college kids who cannot name the branches of our government. Of course, since we have long moved from being a Republic ...... they really aren't supposed to be able to be civic educated, now are they?

THIS is an outrage!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Lee and Grant | Virginia Historical Society Lee and Grant

information Reinventing Robert E. Lee, 1865-2007

Throughout his life, Robert E. Lee aspired to remarkably high standards of duty, honor, self-denial, and self-control; his personal qualities were thought by many of his contemporaries to be a worthy example. Lee was particularly revered in the South. Writers defending the "Lost Cause" of the Confederacy described him as a military genius who represented what was best about the Old South. By the end of the 1800s, Lee was widely accepted as an American hero. Former Union officer Charles Francis Adams could eulogize his onetime opponent as "one of our sacred men" whom we "wish to resemble." Sculptors and painters depicted Lee as a noble figure, and Douglass Southall Freeman wrote a Pulitzer Prize-winning biography about the general. Winston Churchill ranked Lee as "one of the noblest Americans who ever lived."

What was worst about the Old South, however-the institution of slavery-would undermine Lee's standing in American memory. Lee has become a lightning rod for attacks against both the society of the antebellum South and the oppressive circumstances faced by many African Americans in the years since the end of the Civil War. Today, many Americans question how any man can be considered great if he joined a cause that attempted to break apart the nation and perpetuate slavery.

Ulysses S. Grant, 1864View fullscreenMore information


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Facebook
Twitter
Google

On September 22 1862, Abraham Lincoln issued his preliminary Emancipation Proclamation, in which he declared that as of January 1, 1863, all slaves in states in rebellion against the Union "shall be then, thenceforward, and forever free." To commemorate the occasion, we invite you to consider some surprising facts about Lincoln's views on slavery, and the complex process that led him to issue the document he later called "the central act of my administration, and the greatest event of the 19th century."
Lincoln wasn’t an abolitionist.

Lincoln did believe that slavery was morally wrong, but there was one big problem: It was sanctioned by the highest law in the land, the Constitution. The nation’s founding fathers, who also struggled with how to address slavery, did not explicitly write the word “slavery” in the Constitution, but they did include key clauses protecting the institution, including a fugitive slave clause and the three-fifths clause, which allowed Southern states to count slaves for the purposes of representation in the federal government. In a three-hour speech in Peoria, Illinois, in the fall of 1854, Lincoln presented more clearly than ever his moral, legal and economic opposition to slavery—and then admitted he didn’t know exactly what should be done about it within the current political system.

Abolitionists, by contrast, knew exactly what should be done about it: Slavery should be immediately abolished, and freed slaves should be incorporated as equal members of society. They didn’t care about working within the existing political system, or under the Constitution, which they saw as unjustly protecting slavery and slave owners. Leading abolitionist William Lloyd Garrison called the Constitution “a covenant with death and an agreement with Hell,” and went so far as to burn a copy at a Massachusetts rally in 1854. Though Lincoln saw himself as working alongside the abolitionists on behalf of a common anti-slavery cause, he did not count himself among them. Only with emancipation, and with his support of the eventual 13th Amendment, would Lincoln finally win over the most committed abolitionists.
Lincoln didn’t believe blacks should have the same rights as whites.

Though Lincoln argued that the founding fathers’ phrase “All men are created equal” applied to blacks and whites alike, this did not mean he thought they should have the same social and political rights. His views became clear during an 1858 series of debates with his opponent in the Illinois race for U.S. Senate, Stephen Douglas, who had accused him of supporting “***** equality.” In their fourth debate, at Charleston, Illinois, on September 18, 1858, Lincoln made his position clear. “I will say then that I am not, nor ever have been, in favor of bringing about in any way the social and political equality of the white and black races,” he began, going on to say that he opposed blacks having the right to vote, to serve on juries, to hold office and to intermarry with whites. What he did believe was that, like all men, blacks had the right to improve their condition in society and to enjoy the fruits of their labor. In this way they were equal to white men, and for this reason slavery was inherently unjust.

Like his views on emancipation, Lincoln’s position on social and political equality for African-Americans would evolve over the course of his presidency. In the last speech of his life, delivered on April 11, 1865, he argued for limited black suffrage, saying that any black man who had served the Union during the Civil War should have the right to vote.

abraham lincoln, emancipation proclamatin
Lincoln thought colonization could resolve the issue of slavery.

For much of his career, Lincoln believed that colonization—or the idea that a majority of the African-American population should leave the United States and settle in Africa or Central America—was the best way to confront the problem of slavery. His two great political heroes, Henry Clay and Thomas Jefferson, had both favored colonization; both were slave owners who took issue with aspects of slavery but saw no way that blacks and whites could live together peaceably. Lincoln first publicly advocated for colonization in 1852, and in 1854 said that his first instinct would be “to free all the slaves, and send them to Liberia” (the African state founded by the American Colonization Society in 1821).

Nearly a decade later, even as he edited the draft of the preliminary Emancipation Proclamation in August of 1862, Lincoln hosted a delegation of freed slaves at the White House in the hopes of getting their support on a plan for colonization in Central America. Given the “differences” between the two races and the hostile attitudes of whites towards blacks, Lincoln argued, it would be “better for us both, therefore, to be separated.” Lincoln’s support of colonization provoked great anger among black leaders and abolitionists, who argued that African-Americans were as much natives of the country as whites, and thus deserved the same rights. After he issued the preliminary Emancipation Proclamation, Lincoln never again publicly mentioned colonization, and a mention of it in an earlier draft was deleted by the time the final proclamation was issued in January 1863.
Emancipation was a military policy.

As much as he hated the institution of slavery, Lincoln didn’t see the Civil War as a struggle to free the nation’s 4 million slaves from bondage. Emancipation, when it came, would have to be gradual, and the important thing to do was to prevent the Southern rebellion from severing the Union permanently in two. But as the Civil War entered its second summer in 1862, thousands of slaves had fled Southern plantations to Union lines, and the federal government didn’t have a clear policy on how to deal with them. Emancipation, Lincoln saw, would further undermine the Confederacy while providing the Union with a new source of manpower to crush the rebellion.

In July 1862 the president presented his draft of the preliminary Emancipation Proclamation to his cabinet. Secretary of State William Seward urged him to wait until things were going better for the Union on the field of battle, or emancipation might look like the last gasp of a nation on the brink of defeat. Lincoln agreed and returned to edit the draft over the summer. On September 17 the bloody Battle of Antietam gave Lincoln the opportunity he needed. He issued the preliminary proclamation to his cabinet on September 22, and it was published the following day. As a cheering crowd gathered at the White House, Lincoln addressed them from a balcony: “I can only trust in God I have made no mistake … It is now for the country and the world to pass judgment on it.”
Emancipation Proclamation
Emancipation Proclamation Hero
The Emancipation Proclamation didn’t actually free all of the slaves.

Since Lincoln issued the Emancipation Proclamation as a military measure, it didn’t apply to border slave states like Delaware, Maryland, Kentucky and Missouri, all of which had remained loyal to the Union. Lincoln also exempted selected areas of the Confederacy that had already come under Union control in hopes of gaining the loyalty of whites in those states. In practice, then, the Emancipation Proclamation didn’t immediately free a single slave, as the only places it applied were places where the federal government had no control—the Southern states currently fighting against the Union.

Despite its limitations, Lincoln’s proclamation marked a crucial turning point in the evolution of Lincoln’s views of slavery, as well as a turning point in the Civil War itself. By war’s end, some 200,000 black men would serve in the Union Army and Navy, striking a mortal blow against the institution of slavery and paving the way for its eventual abolition by the 13th Amendment.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I understand it was much more to it than just slavery but you simply can't ignore that was a major factor. The Southern land owners needed the cheap labor... Northern manufacturing didn't. They had yet to invent the modern tools of agriculture that greatly reduced the use of manpower. Of course the soldiers didn't die specifically so that the rich could keep their slaves, no more than my friends died in Vietnam to save us from Communism or kids today die to save a bunch of Muslims. Soldiers serve & die for pride of country (state back then).

Read the following about South Carolina's secession & state slavery was not a major factor.

*Within days of Lincoln's election, South Carolina met to discuss secession. On December 20, 1860, South Carolina voted unanimously to repeal its ratification of the Constitution and withdraw from the United States of America. Then, on Christmas Eve they approved the text of their articles of secession and wrote a defense of their decision. They pointed out that the Constitution protected slavery. The Northern states had breached their contract by refusing to assist in the return of fugitive slaves, so the Southern states were released from their obligation to the Union. They believed that Lincoln - once he was inaugurated - would not protect their rights or sovereignty.*


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Facebook
> Twitter
> Google
> 
> ...


Oh my !!! Let's take his damn statues down. Geez folks, get a grip and quit being herded like a bunch of mindless sheep.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Oh my !!! Let's take his damn statues down. Geez folks, get a grip and quit being herded like a bunch of mindless sheep.


Somebody has already vandalized his statue in Washington. This isn't really about statues or what they supposedly represent anyway. The sheep are easily led and are doomed.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Is Dallas Texas next?

Dallas mayor calls for task force to review Confederate statue removal - Story | KDFW


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Is Dallas Texas next?
> 
> Dallas mayor calls for task force to review Confederate statue removal - Story | KDFW


Of course. They are talking about the same thing here in Houston. What happens when all the statues have been removed? What then, do you suppose my friend?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Here are two examples of artwork I find highly offensive. Where is the outcry? Oh, I forgot. We need to protect freedom of expression for these horrible things. But when it comes to allowing a little honor and dignity to the old South? No way, no can do.

Virgin Mary portrait using elephant dung sells for $4.5 million

Andres Serrano's controversial Piss Christ goes on view in New York


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Of course. They are talking about here in Houston. What happens when all the statues have been removed? What then, do you suppose my friend?


As a Nation ..... Very soon we will not be able to remember who we are, what we once believed, and why we were founded. We will adopt the culture and belief system of the "New Americans". You my Friend to the South, I, and others like us, will become a forgotten dinosaur. I am sad and distraught beyond words ...... Not to mention this morning's activity in this forum has my blood pressure sky high.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> Here are two examples of artwork I find highly offensive. Where is the outcry? Oh, I forgot. We need to protect freedom of expression for these horrible things. But when it comes to allowing a little honor and dignity to the old South? No way, no can do.
> 
> Virgin Mary portrait using elephant dung sells for $4.5 million
> 
> Andres Serrano's controversial Piss Christ goes on view in New York


Well, we are talking great arts of work here. Right up there with " Dogs Playing Poker " and Elvis on felt. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> View attachment 51874


Not I.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> View attachment 51874


Nor I.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

If those guys need advice on how to destroy monuments and statues they may be able to contact their pals for advice on how to do it

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...looting-ancient-sites-iraq-syria-archaeology/

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't help but feel disgusted right now. I'm disgusted with the agitators on both sides that went to Virginia this week to stir up a bunch of crap and succeeded in doing so. I'm disgusted at the spineless pussy bureaucrats that jumped at the chance to appease the vocal minority by ripping down statues. I'm disgusted with so many people my age that I see posting on Facebook and jumping on the anti confederate train just like the sheep they are. Most importantly I'm feeling disgusted because this crap is hitting my hometown now over a Confederate monument thats been at the courthouse for over 100 years. Its all over the paper and the local news today and its disgusting to see the sheep herd crap all over everybody that disagrees that the moment should come down. Its disgusting to see good people get called the most vile and disgusting things just because they have a different opinion. Ya, disgusted is the word for it. Thankfully we have a very large silent majority that abstains from social media and our local leaders seem to realize that. 

Despite the fact that I may be one of the more socially liberal people that post here, I truly feel closer and more connected with people on this forum despite difference of opinions on lgbt issues and on the treatment of muslims. At least you can have a civil conversation here.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> You will summit to the socialist view of history or die. History will be rewritten to fit the agenda .
> 
> Karl Marx said, "Destroy their culture, rewrite their history. Ruin their art and literature, and defame their heroes, by offering fabrications to scandalize that which they considered good.
> After reading this Obama said I am on it.


ding ding ding.. Give that man the prize!!

You hit the proverbial nail on the head. That is EXACTLY what is happening in America today and despite Trump, it's being accelerated. The only question is when and if the silent majority actually push back and stand up. Then we'll see the conflict. If that doesn't happen then it's over...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

worldpoliticus.com/2017/08/15/breaking-protesters-just-raised-an


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Well, we are talking great arts of work here. Right up there with " Dogs Playing Poker " and Elvis on felt. :vs_smirk:


I love dogs playing poker. No joke, I do! Sarnoff stuff is great. Edit to add: Coolidge stuff is a lot of fun, too. Anybody who doesn't smile at that stuff is sour grapes.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie.. I think your comment - 

"I am very suspicious of the true motivations behind the removal of these statues. I think it's more about race baiting and shaming whites. It's a liberal game and it keeps the Democrats in office. Plus it'll cost a ton of money to remove them. And put them where? I dunno. In the dumpster?"

Is spot on. It's not necessarily about the statues, they have been there for 100 years. It's about the current progressive agenda. 

As someone previously said, there is a sane way to accomplish this and it's at the city and state level by a a desire of the constituents and not a violent progressive mob or one politician.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I hear they want street names changed too in some areas.
If we remove the names, then we should remove all persons last names that are of these horrible racist slave owners, like Jackson, Lee, Jefferson (TV show should be renamed too), Washington, Davis, Adams, etc etc etc. So, if you are black and truly feel we need to erase all aspects of that horrible era, go change your name too. It offends me...








J/K


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you are protect class you can riot, kill and destroy, by any means is the quote . You can use it as blackmail to get what you want why not it has worked for years. The rest of us are suppose to just sit down shut up and take. If we try to stand up for our rights they bring in the law.
Obama wanted this war it maybe coming.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> I hear they want street names changed too in some areas.
> If we remove the names, then we should remove all persons last names that are of these horrible racist slave owners, like Jackson, Lee, Jefferson (TV show should be renamed too), Washington, Davis, Adams, etc etc etc. So, if you are black and truly feel we need to erase all aspects of that horrible era, go change your name too. It offends me...
> 
> J/K


 Please no it they all changed their names we would never be able to figure out how to spell them . Yall remember le-a the correct spelling for Ledasha a girls name.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A confederate soldier and, Atlanta pharmacist invented Coca Cola? Noooooooo, tell me it aint so! Yep, give it up you bunch of libaturd whiners.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Now this:

http://www.lifezette.com/polizette/begins-democratic-strategist-calls-statues-washington-come/

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------

